# Book sale on the Gospel According to the Old Testament series



## iainduguid (Jun 20, 2013)

Wtsbooks.com has a sale running on this series currently, with individual titles 50% off and the entire series for 55% off. This includes the new volume on Joseph, jointly written by myself and my co-pastor, Matt Harmon. This is a better deal than I can get as an author, so you probably won't ever get a better price!

If you are interested, you can check it our here:

Results for gospel according to the old testament - WTS BOOKS


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello Ian,

I'm currently going through your _NIV Application Commentary: Ezekiel_, as I read the book of Ezekiel, and it is a great help, both understanding the ancient context and the modern application. Thanks for your labors!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 20, 2013)

Also, WTSbooks has made available (for a few days only) Pastor Duguid's booklet "Is Jesus in the Old Testament?" It's a free PDF download. Click here: Is Jesus in the Old Testament Duduid, Iain M 9781596386341

We are grateful, sir, for your labors in the Word!


----------

